# Couples will opt for IVF over sex



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/05/17/couples-will-opt-for-ivf-over-sex-scientists-claim/?icid=main|uk-ws-bb|dl7|link4|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.parentdish.co.uk%2F2010%2F05%2F17%2Fcouples-will-opt-for-ivf-over-sex-scientists-claim%2F

I REALLY dont know what to say about this... if only it were as easy as the article makes it sound.

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmmm....yeah....of course couples would be prefer to be poked, prodded, injected etc etc over having a bit of fun jiggy to conceive !!

Sorry, I just can't get my head round this at all......why on earth would couples seek IVF first before ttc naturally (assuming they have no known issues)....I agree with KlingonPrincess, they make it sound an awful lot simpler than the reality, although I appreciate they're talking about "the future".

...and not entirely sure I'm confident in a study by "*an Australian vet* and lead author of the report" when it comes to human IVF/fertility !!

N xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have one IVF DD and a naturally conceived DS, and I know which was easiest and most fun    .  Some people come out with so much rubbish, then they get paid for their opinion   

If only IVF was that easy 

Shelley xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

In fairness, they do seem to be talking about older couples in their 40's and I could sort of see how a woman of lets say 45 might make the decision to try for a few months and then go straight for IVF without waiting several years to try the natural way.
Having said that, insemination of animals is not the same thing at all, a cow does not undergo downregging and stimms to produce eggs, it basically undergoes IUI (if I understand it right) so I don't think a Vet is in the best position to comment on IVF in humans.


----------

